
[New Quantifind Data] Is Amazon Losing #CyberMonday? - joshkarns
http://blog.quantifind.com/cyber-monday
======
CmdrSprinkles
Interesting, but am I missing something or is that just a lot of fancy
branding to say "We looked at twitter data"?

Still, good to know REI is doing well as I do like that overpriced store. But
I also wonder how important it is for people to talk about Amazon. At this
point they may very well be so ubiquitous that people know to go there.

